# Summersville, WV - Buddy 3 yrs



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11931062

Nicholas Co AS, Buddy, 3 yrs, friendly, likes dogs








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't see him listed anymore..........


----------

